# Pictures of "my" horse!



## haviris (May 26, 2009)

I was playing around w/ this photo thing on my computer, making pages of my animals, and wow I have alot of animals! Not so obvious til I'm looking at all the pics! Anyway, I was mostly grouping them by kind, but it seems I'm fond of the number three (four works better). Anyway since I posted pics of the other horses the other day, I made a page of just my horse Magic! And thought I should post it so he doesn't feel left out!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (May 26, 2009)

She certainly is beautiful! I love palominos, but I love palomino paints even more! And those blue eyes! 

What do you use her for?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 26, 2009)

those are some great pics.


----------



## haviris (May 27, 2009)

Thank you! He's a gelding though. He's pretty much a whatever I want to do horse. Most trails and general pleasure riding, I got him about the time my horse days were winding down, so I don't ride him as much as I should. But hopefully this year I'll drag him out of the pasture and put some miles on him!


----------

